# Newly adopted through a nice board member!



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Here she is! GSD4LIFE21 had gotten this girl back from the owner because they could no longer keep her...

I was lucky enough to be relativley close and had the space to take her in!

She's a quick learner, has been happy to get on "my program" and seems to be bonding to me with light speed! We need to work on a few "kitty" issues...but except for that, I couldn't be more impressed with the adaptability of this young gal!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She's gorgeous. Looks as though she's adjusting well.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

She is really pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Shes absolutely GORGEOUS!! I LOVE her face!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

What a stunning girl she is!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks & sounds like you really lucked out and got the long end of the stick in this one! Congrats, she very pretty!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

How pretty, you could get lost in those eyes


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

What a great looking girl. Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats on her, she's beautiful!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Stunning girl! 

Warmest congratulations -- what a great addition to the family! 

Would love to hear more about the kitties and how things are there : )

Tanya


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

that's very cool, she's beautiful.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

It's soooo good to hear that she found a great home. I'm so proud of her and thank you for taking her in and that's awesome for Marie to do such a great thing to help her out. Keep us updated!!!'


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow she is gorgeous! I love her coloring.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, She's gorgious!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on your new family member! As everyone said she is a beauty! What is her name?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:She's a quick learner, has been happy to get on "my program" and seems to be bonding to me with light speed! We need to work on a few "kitty" issues...but except for that, I couldn't be more impressed with the adaptability of this young gal!


Cause she's a beautiful sable girl. ALL beautiful sable girldogs are practically perfect in every way!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I saw her pic when first up, and thought god it's a good thing I"m not closer she is stunning,,she looks exactly like my "masi"...congrats on the new addition have fun with her !!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Heartfelt congratulations - hugs to all involved and that special girl.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Stunning dog!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yes, Marie is an extremely caring person and she knows that these dogs aren't for everyone. I think she has her hands full at the moment so she couldn't keep her.









I have already spoken with a trainer about the kitty issue, so until I get some professional help, the kitty and her are seperate.

She has already gone from barking insanely at every dog she sees and thinking small dogs are squirrels, to accepting all the comings and goings at my grooming shop. She even was sniffing noses with a tiny yorkie puppy with gentle ears and a slowly waving tail!

Her name is now Toffee or just Toff, for short. Cause she's so sweet!







I already have a Herhsey...so it fits!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Congratulations! She is gorgeous! And thank you!


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

Look at those eyes! she's stunning. Melted me.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

It's always great when you get a new addition. Congratulations on your gorgeous girl!!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

she is by all means stunning with those beautiful markings and that coat ohhh is just perfect , congrats on adopting such a super doggie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

LOVE the name!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Oh Glad to see that she has gone to another board member! Gorgeous girl!










Lee


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! She's' a beauty all right!









Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

OMG what a gorgeous girl you have there!!! Thanks for helping her!!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

on your new pack member - she looks like such a sweetie! Her name fits her so well


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations. She looks lovely. I am a fan of sables.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupOMG what a gorgeous girl you have there!!! Thanks for helping her!!!


Well, she actually helped ME today! I took Hershey ( my Standard Schnauzer) and Toffee on a hike this evening. It was in the usual place for Hershey, but Toffee had only been there once, so far. I kept Toffee on a horse longe line (about 30 feet of nylon webbing) just incase. Herhsey was loose, as usual. Well, something about the longe line was bugging Herhsey and on the way back she sort of spooked and took off. sigh. There are no roads or traffic in this area, it is a river (bed) with some water and surrounding fields.

I looked in the direction she ran and headed that way calling her. I couldn't see her in the brush so I let Toffee go and told her to go find Herhsey! She found her and brought her back! Needless to say, on the way home, Hershey was on the leash and Toffee was free, lol! Toffee never was more than 10 feet away from me the whole time she was off lead.

I think she would be a good tracking dog, her nose is on the ground probably 75% of the time when we're walking.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Love sables. She is really gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Gorgeous gal ................









Was she the gal on the urgent board out in CA ? If so, I remember seeing her on there, but never followed her. Glad she found a great home.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I think she was on the not-so-urgent board, but yes!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I just found this post, i didnt even see it! It sounds like things are going well, just give her time with the kitty. She may never me fully trustworthy around her but you can teach control. She is such a great dog, thank you for taking her in. Like I said, I really wish I could keep her. My husband is in Kuwait and I already have a handfull with my one year old and the puppy and the rest of the gang. Hopefully we can meet up soon!!


----------

